# Köder Aal angeln



## littleFisherman (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte mit nem Kumpel am nächsten Wochenende an einem kleinen Fluss auf Aale angeln.
Um bessere Chancen zu erzielen füttern wir nun regelmäßig mit klein geschnittenen Fischstücken an.
Nun meine Frage: Kann ich als Köder auch diese in Öl eingelegten Sardellenstreifen nehmen, weil ich mir dachte, dass diese ja sehr intensiv riechen...
Würde mich über eure Meinungen und evtl. sogar Erfahrungen freuen 
danke,
lg
Manu


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Ein Versuch kann nicht schaden. Immerhin beissen sie auch auf Speck und andere Sachen, die nirgendwo natürlich vorkommen.

Erfahrungen hab ich damit keine. Ich kenne auch niemanden, der mit Sardellen auf Aal geangelt hat.

Vielleicht entdeckst du einen neuen Topköder . . .

Sag Bescheid wenn du es probiert hast.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Ja kann er mal ansagen wenn es funzt. Ich pers. denke das die eingelegten Sardellenstreifen schlecht am Haken ohne Hilfsmittel halten werden....Da sollte er sich Gedanken drüber machen


EDIT: Da fällt mir grad beim Klogang ein, das ick dat mal auf Zander versucht hatte (Schon Jahre her)...Und die Streifen hatte ick zusätzlich mit Extra dafür zurechtgebogenen Büroklammern befestigt....Weder Zander noch Aal gab es die Nacht


----------



## fishcatcher99 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Hi ,

Ich hab das auch schonmal mit so Dosenfisch probiert (war glaub ich Hering ) aber eher aus der Not heraus . Gefangen hab ich nix , aber als ich beim Köderwehcsel mal son Streifen ziemlich Ufernah ins Wasser geworfen. als ich Abends mit der Taschenlampe zufällig auf den Streifen geleuhtet hab , waren da 5 Krebse |bigeyes Wenn das inner Talsperre , wo es kaum Krebse gibt schon die Fiecher anlockt , dann möcht ich nich wissen was das erst auf Wollhandkrabben & Co im Fluss für nen Reitz hat ! |supergri

Nimm Wurm & KöFi ... das klappt ! #6


----------



## Nask7 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Hi,
gibt es bei euch überhaupt Wollhandkrabben?
Und wie füttert Ihr an??


----------



## shad94 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sich nochmal eben ein paar Köfis zu senken,würd ich das machen. Damit habe ich bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht. Mit 5-10cm länge macht man glaube ich nichts falsch.

Viel Glück


----------



## Siermann (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Hy,
geb dir mal nen Tipp ;D

Schasu mal in die September oder Oktoberausgabe der Fisch und Fang nach...da bin ich mit einem kleinen Beitrag übers Aalangeln drin...da kannst du dir 3 Tricks fürs nächste mal "speichern".

Die Sardinenstreifen werden nicht gehen da sie abfallen werden bzw. ein gezuppel eines Vorsichtigen Aales nicht standhalten werden...

mfg
Tim


----------



## Koalano1 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Moin!
In der aktuellen Fisch&Fang Ausgabe ist auch wieder ein Bericht zum Würmer-Tuning mit Sardinenöl - nur mal so als zusätzlichen Tipp.
Grüße


----------



## littleFisherman (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Hi,
danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten 
Wir füttern an, indem wir täglich Köderfische klein schneiden und einfach reinwerfen, am anfang viel und dann immer weniger bis zum Angeltag, dass sie nicht satt sind 
In dem Gewässer gibt es KEINE Wollhandkrabben, höchstens ein paar Krebse, weiß nicht genau, welche Art.
Ich werde dann einfach mal versuchen, die streifen an den Haken zu bekommen, sonst werd ich eben nur fetzen in das Öl getaucht.
Die entsprechenden Artikel in den Zeitschriften werde ich mir dann mal durchlesen.
Ich berichte euch dann, wenn wir angeln waren, wie es geklappt hat.
danke,
lg
Manu


----------



## FisherMan66 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*



littleFisherman schrieb:


> Hi ......
> Wir füttern an, indem wir täglich Köderfische klein schneiden und einfach reinwerfen, am anfang viel und dann immer weniger bis zum Angeltag, dass sie nicht satt sind
> .......
> lg
> Manu


 
Na was nen Schwachsinn - da wird von fast jedem betont, wie verantwortungsbewußt und schonend er doch mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht, und dann so etwas. 
Wozu soll das Anfüttern auf Aale gut sein? Muß man dafür über Tage hinweg dem Gewässer Köderfische entnehmen, ne Art Rubby-Dubby daraus machen, nur damit man eventuell seine Erfolgsaussichten auf Aal steigern kann??

Wozu soll man Aale anfüttern??? Sind sie da und sind sie in Beißlaune, dann mußt Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Sie finden Deinen Köder - definitiv.

Ich will mich hier nicht zum Moralapostel machen, nutze selbst Köderfische zum Angeln, jedoch nicht, um damit anzufüttern. 
Gerade für den Aal wird das Anfüttern doch komplett überbewertet - das muß absolut nicht sein. Man muß sich halt damit abfinden, dass die Massenfänge wie im letzten Jahrhundert nicht mehr so regelmäßig stattfinden.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Fisherman66, das ist _deine Meinung_ und _deine Einstellung_ zum Angeln. Ist gut so & sollte respektiert werden.
Vielleicht _solltest du aber auch respektieren_, dass es andere gibt. Hier hat niemand ein Gesetz übertreten oder allgemein gültige, moralisch-ethische Grundsätze verletzt.
Wenn du an letztere eine andere, eigene Latte legst, ist das dein Ding. Nichts gegen ein "ich persönlich finde, dass..." - aber gerade einem Jungangler, der Fragen stellt, _so_ zu kommen, ist eine 6! Setzen.

Anfüttern mit KöFis ist durchaus etwas Normales, ob nun mit TK-Meeresfischen od. selbst gefangenen Süßwasserfischen (Einschränkung: sollten aus gleichem Gewässer stammen um Verbreitung von Krankheiten/Parasiten zu verhindern, teilweise auch so vorgeschrieben).

Über den Nutzen kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein (wenn man eigene Erfahrungen hat!).
Einige Angelfreaks haben _belegt_, dass das Anfüttern auch auf Raubfische funktioniert, beispielsweise Mick Brown bei Hechten und John Sidley bei Aalen. Sidley verwendete meines Wissens in erster Linie Hühnerinnereien, da gab es aber einige andere Versuche auch mit Fischen, krieg Details grad net hin.

Für Interessierte: hier im AB gibts bestimmt auch Themen dazu, ansonsten bietet Google unter "Anfüttern auf Aal" 381000 Ergebnisse. Viel Freude damit & guten Fang.


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Wieso soll anfüttern auf Aal nicht gehen? Klar geht das und funktioniert, zumindest mit Futterkorb und Fisch- und Wurmstücken.

Man muss sich nur von der Vorstellung lösen, daß der Erfolg dabei so ist, wie beim Friedfischangeln, also Biss auf Biss...

Es ist eher so, hab ich ohne Futter und Lockstoff drei Bisse, hab ich mit vielleicht fünf...!


----------



## barschkönig (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Na was nen Schwachsinn - da wird von fast jedem betont, wie verantwortungsbewußt und schonend er doch mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht, und dann so etwas.
> Wozu soll das Anfüttern auf Aale gut sein? Muß man dafür über Tage hinweg dem Gewässer Köderfische entnehmen, ne Art Rubby-Dubby daraus machen, nur damit man eventuell seine Erfolgsaussichten auf Aal steigern kann??
> 
> Wozu soll man Aale anfüttern??? Sind sie da und sind sie in Beißlaune, dann mußt Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Sie finden Deinen Köder - definitiv.
> ...


 
Ich respektiere deine Meinung aber warum ist es schlimm mit Köfis anzufüttern??? Ich weis zwar nicht wie es in dem Fluss ist aber ich geh mal davon aus das es dort viele Weißfische gibt dann kann man auch mal 10 stück fangen und anfüttern.

Das anfüttern lockt Aale an warum angeln sonst manche Leute mit Futterkorb auf Aal die mit Fischstückchen gefüllt sind.

Und noch einen Tipp für den Themenstarter lass die Fischchen die du zum anfüttern nimmst ruhig ein wenig draußen liegen damit sie schön stinken beim reinwerfen.:m


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Und noch einen Tipp für den Themenstarter lass die Fischchen die du zum anfüttern nimmst ruhig ein wenig draußen liegen damit sie schön stinken beim reinwerfen.:m



Da habe ich eher ne andere Erfahrung, die sollten frisch oder am besten eingefroren, wieder aufgetaut und schön matschig sein...stinkig scheuchen die mehr als locken. Ein Aal frisst KEIN Aas...nur frischtot oder lebend (Wurm). Alte Wurmleichen, die schon stundenlang im Wasser hängen, bringen auch allenfalls zufällig Aal...


----------



## AngelmeisterToni (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

ja kann mann machen aber Garnelen Laufen auch gut, aber die Garnelen  nicht gekocht !#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ein Aal frisst KEIN Aas...



Genau, Ja dat alte Grücht der Aal wären nen Aasfresser...#d Wundert mich das in Anglerkreisen noch immer manche dran glauben .... 

Zum Futterkorb noch eins, nen kleines Stückchen Schwamm mit Lockmittel tränken und in den Futterkorb mit rein drücken.... Jo alles andere wurde ja schon gesagt ... Aalangelei is keine Zauberei #h


----------



## barschkönig (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Also ich hab da schon anderes beobachtet bei uns im Zoo sind haufenweise ukeleis in den Gräben und auch Aale da hab ich am TAGE schon beobachtet wie son schöner ü 1m Aal nen völlig alten toten ukelei frisst.

Info: Die Fische wurden nicht eingesetzt die Gräben haben verbindung zur Spree.


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Oder einen Tampon (unparfümiert) in den Futterkorb stecken...oder nur an den Einhänger binden, das funktioniert super bei starker Hängergefahr und kurzer Wurfweite...einfach nur den getränkten Tampon also Wurfgewicht mit nem kleinen Klemmblei, damit das sinkt...wenn das hängt, reißt auf jeden Fall zuerst das Bändchen...


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Also ich hab da schon anderes beobachtet bei uns im Zoo sind haufenweise ukeleis in den Gräben und auch Aale da hab ich am TAGE schon beobachtet wie son schöner ü 1m Aal nen völlig alten toten ukelei frisst.
> 
> Info: Die Fische wurden nicht eingesetzt die Gräben haben verbindung zur Spree.



Ja, aber doch nicht, wenn der schon stinkt...wenn er ne Stunde tot und steif ist...klar, dann schon...aber halt nicht verdorben...ich würde das so sehen, was ich noch essen würde, frisst auch ein Aal.


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*



vermesser schrieb:


> Tampon




 Dat wäre ja mal wat für den Trööt "Zweckentfremdung"


----------



## vermesser (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Ich meine das ernst mit dem Tampon, probiers aus :q !!


----------



## shad94 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

mal ne andere Frage an den Starter. Wiso soll man erst mit normalem Fisch anfüttern und dann mit fischen angeln, die zuvor in Öl schwommen. Anfüttern soll ja eigentlich den Effeckt haben, dass die Fische am Futterplatz sind. Dann brauch man auch keine Neuerrungen in Sachen Aalangeln auprobieren


----------



## DerJonsen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Du kannst auch nen paar Köfis kleinmachen und in nem Aalsäckchen(ich weiß nich wie heißen sind so bebleite Netze, Trichter) an ner Schnur ins wasser werfen (ohne Haken). Das funzt ganz gut wenn man mit Posen angelt, aber da du von Fluss sprichst würde ich frischen Köfimatsch im Futterkorb nehmen zum anfüttern, Köder dann Fischschwänze, 

Hämoglobin (als Blutmehl) soll auch sehr gut gehen hab ich aber noch nie ausprobiert


----------



## Sneep (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Hallo,

bevor man bei der Köderwahl ins Detail geht, würde ich zuerst einmal abklären, wovon sich deine Aale überwiegend ernähren.

Es gibt 2 Gruppen, Spitz- und Breitkopfaale. Während sich Spitzköpfe überwiegend von Insektenlarven, Würmern und Egeln ernähren sind Breitköpfe Räuber. 

Das kann sogar in einem  Flusssystem unterschiedlich sein. 

Ich befische den Unterlauf der Eifelrur. Hier ist das Aufkommen an Insekten, Flohkrebsen u.ä. so groß, dass ich im Fluss nur Spitzköpfe habe.

Ich habe in all den Jahren nicht einen einigen Aal auf Köderfisch gefangen! Trotz zahlreicher Versuche. 

Anders ist das Bild in den Altarmen. Hier haben Heerscharen von jungen Weißfischen alles Futter so gründlich abgeräumt, bis sie zum Schluss das einzige Futter sind.
Hier finde ich dann zu 90% Breitkopfaale, also Räuber.
Hier ist dann der Köderfisch der Köder der Wahl.

Es gilt also zuerst einmal zu klären was die Aale mit Vorliebe fressen. Sollte es sich um einen Bestand mit hohem Anteil an Spitzköpfen handeln, sind die Anfütterfische möglicherweise einen sinnlosen Tod gestorben.

SnEEp


----------



## littleFisherman (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*

Hi,
also ich war von gestern auf heute angeln und es lief recht gut.
Ich habe 3 Aale gefangen, 2 mit 70 und einen mit 60 und mein Kumpel hat eine Quappe mit 50 cm gefangen :O
Dazu hatten wir noch jede Menge Bisse, die wir leider nicht haken konnten. Einer davon hat mir fast die Angel reingezogen. Hab gehört, dass große Aale manchmal nehmen und dann voll abziehen? Als Köder hatten wir Fischfetzen und Laubwürmer, auf beides haben wir gefangen. die Sardinen hab ich jetzt doch nicht verwendet, da ich mir dachte, dass es evtl. eine Scheuchwirkung haben könnte, da die Aale sowas nicht gewohnt sind.
Alles in allem war es keine schlechte Nacht.
Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten und Tipps 
Danke,
lg
Manu

"Petri Heil"


----------



## Siermann (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Köder Aal angeln*



shad94 schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage an den Starter. Wiso soll man erst mit normalem Fisch anfüttern und dann mit fischen angeln, die zuvor in Öl schwommen. Anfüttern soll ja eigentlich den Effeckt haben, dass die Fische am Futterplatz sind. Dann brauch man auch keine Neuerrungen in Sachen Aalangeln auprobieren




Das ist wie mit den Dip"s beim Karpfenfischen...der Köder soll sich von deinem Anfutter ( von dem die Fische angelockt wurden) abheben und ist somit meist der 1. Stückchen was von den Fischen genommen wird wenn sie den auf dem Futterplatz sind.
Ganz easy 



Gruss
Tim


----------

